# TORONTO STOCK EXCHANGE



## benjamin (2005 Január 24)

A Torontoi Tőzsdén kereskedem. 

Többéves elemzői tapasztalattal sikerült a nemzetközileg használt prognosztizáló módszereket tökéletesítenem és így az eddigieknél megbízhatóbb saját módszert fejlesztettem ki. 

Az előrejelzéseimet szívesen megküldöm 1-2 kanadai tőzsdézőnek ingyen. 
A módszerem fokozatosan fejlesztem és külső használó értékes meglátásokat adhatna cserébe. 
Mottóm: "Ki a bölcs? Aki mindenkitől tud tanulni." 
Remélem, hogy találok olyant, aki vallja, hogy "ugyanazzal csak ugyanolyan eredményt lehet elérni, ezért mindig ki kell próbálni újabb és újabb megoldásokat".

Üdvözlettel: Benjamin

[email protected]


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 24)

Usvozluk es igazan orulnek ha bovebbet meselnel a tozsderol , es ha esetleg prodnozisodat megosztanad velunk.


----------



## benjamin (2005 Január 24)

Köszönöm az üdvözlést.
Szívesen adok újabb információkat. 
Általában technikai elemzéseket végeznek, ahol a részvényt kizárólag a saját árfolyama alapján elemzik. 
Természetesen vannak egyéb tényezők, amelyek befolyással vannak az alakulásra, lásd más részvények, más tőzsdék indexei és lehetne sorolni. Ezeket a technikai elemzés nem veszi figyelembe, ami természetesen a kockázatot növeli. 
Én a többváltozós elemzések szakértője vagyok, amelynek természetesen egyik-egyik része lehet a saját árfolyam, de ennél nem áll meg a vizsgálat. A rész soha nem lehet több, mint az egész. 

Filozófiám másik része, hogy ha a világban minden fejlődik, akkor miért éppen a tőzsdei elemzés marad meg a régi gyakorlatnál?! Fejleszteni pedig csak úgy lehet, ha megvizsgáljuk a megbízhatóságot és ha a változtatás javulást hozott, akkor megtartjuk, ha pedig nincs pozitív változás, akkor újabb megoldást próbálunk ki helyette. Nos, én nem nagyon találkoztam olyan elemzővel, aki eme mérésnek jelét adná. Pl. 100-szor mondtam, hogy lesz emelkedés és ebből 86 esetben csakugyan volt legalább 0,5% emelkedés 1 napon belül. 

Én ezt teszem. 

Ez olyan távol áll a megszokottól, hogy nem is szokták érteni, hogy miért közlöm a múlt összes prognózisát egy táblában a historikus adatokkal együtt. Hogy le lehessen ellenőrizni. 

Más annak örül, ha nem leellenőrizhető (vagy igen munkaigényes ellenőrzést kívánó) formában közölheti a prognózisait, és nem adja meg
azt sem, hogy p.o. "emelkedés" alatt mit kell érteni, hány napon belül kell értelmezni.

Természetesen örülnék annak, ha valaki érdeklődne a prognózisaim kapcsán, de talán jobb lenne, ha nem a honlapra tenném fel, hanem az 1-2 érdeklődőnek naponta elküldeném. A honlapra csak egy részt tennék fel belőle. Jó lenne így?
Soha nem értettem a tőzsdei fórumok logikáját. Ha én tudom, hogy holnap pl. a CCO.TO emelkedik, akkor nem osztom meg a nagyvilággal, hiszen holnap a sok-sok olvasó konkurenciám lesz. Nekem az a kedvező, ha mások azt hiszik, hogy csökkenni fog és ezért olcsón hajlandóak nekem eladni és így még többet nyerek. 

Ezért írtam "1-2" embert, mert 1-2 konkurencia még nem sok, illetve a tapasztalatszerzéssel többet nyerek, mint amennyit kockáztatok ezzel a közléssel. Ezért nem tőzsdei fórumra tettem fel a témámat. 

Ha bárkit bármilyen további információ érdekelne és tudok segíteni, akkor bizalommal forduljon hozzám.

Üdvözlettel: Benjamin

[email protected]


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 24)

Termeszetesen nem a hadititkokat kell elarulnod, hisz egyertelmu hogy personal kontact kell, a tanacsadasba is es a valosagos befektetesbe.

Ha ugy kezeled mint az ujszolottnek akinek minden vicc uj, :lol: maga a tozsde mokodese pl az ujsagban mit jelentenek a rublikak, hany fele keppen lehet befektetni, egy egy vetel eladas vagy mozgazatasa a penznek mennyibe kerul.
A Tranzakciok ido igenye pl telefon email vagy mas forma stb
Mi kulonbseg a bon a sher a moneymarket kozott?
HOgy lehet egy ceget leellenorizni, a history-at?
Van-e garancia? ha van pontosan mit es mennyiert ?
Gondolom sok sok kerdest lehetne meg feltenni, mert minnel jobban tajekozott az ember annal nagyobb bizalommal mer befektetni a szakember segitsegevel.
Biztos vagyok benne, hogy vagyunk egy paran akik csak hallottuk jo lenne, de felsz az azert ott van, mert nem mindnyajan ertjuk a mukodeset.
EN is vesztettem meg nyertem is mar a tozsden de a keves nyeresegem csak a jo szerencsemnek koszonhettem es nem a "szak"ertelmemnek.
A veszteseggel meg nem dicsekszek :wink:  
Mennyi penzzel erdemes elindulni? 
Mennyi a minimum?


----------



## benjamin (2005 Január 24)

Én egy amerikai brókercégen keresztül kereskedem Kanadában. Teljesen online. Nincs szükség telefonra, e-mail-re. Csak egy számítógépre Internet-csatlakozással és valós idejű adatokat látom, azt is, hogy milyen mennyiségben akarnak eladni/venni, milyen áron. A megbízásomat is a képernyőn keresztül adom és akár azonnal teljesül. 

Reggel letöltöm az adatokat 1 perc alatt egy program segítségével, majd kezdődik egy 10 órás elemzés, amelyet teljesen automatizálni tudtam (szegény számítógép), majd megkapom, hogy aznap mit érdemes venni/eladni. 

Az indulótőke minimum 2000 USD, a levonások minimálisak, akár egy dollár is lehet, de 0,2%-nál nem több. Érdemes kiválogatni a kisebb jutalékkal járó részvényeket (elég sok van), hiszen azokon biztosabban lehet nyerni, ha ugyanannyi esélyt tulajdonítunk a nyereségnek, mint más részvénynél. 

Én a day trade-et tartom a legjobbnak. Konzervatív típus vagyok. Elvem, hogy a nap 24 órából áll, ebből 8 óra kereskedés, 16 óra kockázat. Ha a 16 óra alatt történik valami kedvezőtlen, akkor másnap reggel már menthetetlen a pénzem. Ha 8 óra alatt történik ilyen, akkor azonnal be tudok avatkozni. 

Természetesen attól is függ a kereskedéshez szükséges pénzösszeg, hogy milyen tőzsdén akarunk kereskedni. Pl. USA-ban 25.000 USD kell a day trade-hez. Ennél kevesebb pénzzel szerintem csak akkor érdemes, ha nem főállásban csinálja az ember, hiszen ez a kereskedési mód legtöbbször megkívánja, hogy az ember folyamatosan kövesse az áralakulásokat. 

Garancia nincs a tőzsdén. Garanciát lényegében csak a módszer biztosíthat. Pl. ha egy módszer 67%-os megbízhatóságú, azaz két helyes előrejelzésre jut egy hibás, akkor átlagban évi 50-60%-ot el lehet érni. 
75%-nál (3:1 arány) már megduplázható a pénz. Igazából ebbe nem gondolnak bele az emberek. Jó és jó módszer között igen nagy eltérés lehet. 

Én ezért számolom a megbízhatóságot, ezért hiányolom másoknál.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 24)

Mennyibe kerul a computert fel set up polni, na ezt megirtam :lol:


----------



## benjamin (2005 Január 24)

Teljesen ingyenes. Le lehet tölteni a honlapjukról. 
Semmi más nem kell hozzá a számítógépen az interneten kívül. 
Egy óra alatt ki lehet tölteni a szerződést. A dokumentumok másolatait e-mailben küldtem el és jött egy e-mail, hogy elfogadták a jelentkezésem, átutalhatom a pénzt.


----------



## Rezso (2005 Január 24)

Benjamin:
Most lehet, hogy le fogod kakilni a bokadat:

Svajcban dolgoztam egy kis tozsdei brokerceg rendszergazdajakent. A ceg tevekenysege a kovetkezobol all:

Az europai elektronikus tozsdekre volt berelt vonali kapcsolata. (foleg EUREX es XETRA, ezek a legnagyobbak) Volt egy csomo szerver, amik nap kozben automatiusan kereskedtek azok alapjan az adatok alapjan, amiket ejszaka kiszamolgattak. A fonok egy csillagasz vegzettsegu alak aki kitalalta a rendszert, ha jol sejtem, kb. ugyanaz mint a tied. O volt az egyetlen broker a cegnel. Ucsorgott nehany programozo gyerek Budapesten, akik a programot irogattak a szamolashoz. Svacban egy titkarno, egy konyvelo, a fonok meg en. Hulyere kereste magat a ceg. Szepen mukodik azota is, most nyitottak New Yorkban irodat. 

Egyebkent kanadai volt a fonok, a ceg inditasahoz azt hiszem mutual fundoktol szerzett toket. 

Szoval mukodhet a rendszered, ha lenne penzem, isten bizony beszalnek.


----------



## benjamin (2005 Január 25)

Szia Rezső,
Köszönöm a bíztató szavaidat. Igen, a sikerhez legtöbbször team kell. Ha fejlesztek, akkor nincs idő kereskedni, ha kereskedek fejlesztés nélkül, akkor kevesebbet lehet nyerni, …

Íme egy példa, hogy mennyire fontos a fejlesztés:
Én azt mondom, hogy ha aznap nem megy fel a részvény legalább 0,5%-ot, akkor rossz az előrejelzésem. Azaz 0,49%; 0,48% ; … 0,2% is „rossz” minősítésű, én mégis a továbbiakban –0,5%-kal számolok. Ha „jó”, akkor hiába lehet 0,6%, 1%, 2% emelkedés is a valóságban, én mégis 0,5%-kal számolok a példában. Summa summarum a legrosszabb esetekkel. 

Ha van 100.000 CAD-od és 2:1 arányban lesz jó-rossz előrejelzésed a fenti értékekkel, akkor év végén kb. 157.000 CAD lesz a számládon. 
Ha 3:1-es arányt tudsz elérni a módszer által, akkor 200.000 CAD-od lesz. 
Ha 4:1-es arányt tud produkálni a módszer, akkor 228.000 CAD-od lesz. 

Persze az értékeken lehet vitatkozni (lesz brókerjutalék is, nyerhetsz többet is, veszíthetsz kevesebbet is), de a tendenciát jól mutatja a példám.

Ezért is keresek olyant, aki tudja, hogy érdemes kapcsolatba lépni, mert ha eddig 50%-ot nyert a tőzsdén, akkor a módszeremmel megsokszorozhatja a pénzét. 

Minden jót kívánok!

Üdvözlettel: Benjamin


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 25)

Es mi van akkor ha veszitesz :shock:


----------



## benjamin (2005 Január 25)

Köszönöm a kérdésed.
Ha azt látod, hogy egy módszer mondjuk 80%-ban eltalálja az emelkedést, azaz 5 esetből csak 1 alkalommal téved, akkor képtelenség veszteni. 
Mégis vesztenek, - mondhatod. Igen, de azoknak a módszereknek milyen a megbízhatósági százaléka? Nem közlik, nem merik közölni. Lehet, hogy 50%, mint a pénzfeldobás. Nem közlik, mert tudják, hogy az emberi pszichológia alapból optimista beállítottságú, arra emlékszik szívesen, ami kedvező. Azaz 50-50%-ot is kedvezőbben fogja látni. 
Lásd, szalagcím, hogy a lottózó megálmodta, hogy nyerni fog. De hányan álmodtuk már meg, hányszor álmodta meg már a nyertes is hiába, - ezt nem számolják. Erre pszichológiai mintapéldára építenek az előrejelzők is. Ezért félnek objektív adatot adni az előrejelzéseik megbízhatóságáról. 

Egy példa: azt mondja az előrejelző ember, hogy a CCO.TO, az IPS.TO, a SU.TO emelkedni fog. Aki megkapja az előrejelzést, ő azt mondja, hogy az IPS.TO nem nagyon jó, azt nem veszem meg, megveszi a CCO.TO-t és nyer vele. Mit mond a módszerre? Nyertem, azaz 100%-ban jó, holott csak 67%-ban volt jó. Igazából a sikert nem a módszer miatt érte el, hanem hozzá kellett tenni a saját tudását is, mégis a módszert áldja. 
Tudják ezt a módszert eladók is, ezért nem adnak objektív értéket, mert az ügyfél a többi tudásával jobbat fog elérni. 

Én ellenben objektíven mérem a módszerem. Ha én 85%-ot el tudok érni, ehhez bárki hozzáteheti a saját tudását, és akkor 90% felett lesz az eredményessége. De én csak a 85%-ot közlöm. Így fair, szerintem.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 25)

Isten latja a lelkemet, nem akarok kotekedni, de, Te mar miliomos vagy?ngem itt kint megtalaltak egy hasonlo dologgal meg 1987 ben. A lenyege az volt , hogy az o tanacsara en befektetem a penzemet, aztan ha nyerunk akkor osztozunk, ha vesztunk akkor ez most nem jott be felkialtassal ujab kuncsaft utan nez. Szerencsejatek mas penzen :shock:


----------



## benjamin (2005 Január 25)

Megértelek. 

Én nem kértem/kérem el senki pénzét sem. Ezt én is megvetem. Nagyon-nagyon. 

Én csak azt mondom, hogy fejlesztettem egy módszert, és ha valaki szeretné INGYEN letesztelni, úgy kölcsönösen gazdagabbak lennénk tapasztalattal. Én tapasztalatot nyernék tőle, ő pedig úgy venné számításba a tőzsdi döntéseihez, ahogyan jónak látja. 

Ezt fair-nek érzem. 

Magamról röviden: számomra az elemzésnél (=szakmám, =hobbim, =az életem) csak a Családom, a Gyerekem a fontosabb. Most születik a második, így egy időre szüneteltetni kell a tőzsdézést, hiszen napközben munkahely, utána lenne a kanadai tőzsde, de főleg mostantól más teendőim lesznek. 
Tehát már nem tudok ott ülni a monitor előtt, de napközben szívesen csinálnám az automatikus elemzést, és ha valaki szeretné, akkor szívesen elküldeném neki. Fejleszteni bármikor lehet, tőzsdézni csak tőzsdei időben. A fejlesztést nem szeretném abbahagyni. 

Látod, nekem is ez a furcsa. A szélhámosok megtalálják az utat ahhoz, hogy hogyan lehet elszedni mások pénzét, én pedig azt mondom, hogy "íme a módszerem, ingyen tesztelje le valaki, hogy mennyit lehetne nyerni vele" és nincs egy jelentkező sem. Pedig itt az emberek nem a pénzüket kockáztatnák, hanem napi 2 percet (egy tőzsdéző sokkal többet fordít információgyűjtésre). A nyerés valószínűsége pedig nem az lenne, hogy xy szélhámos mit mondott, hanem amit önmaga megtapasztalt. 

Mégsem sikerül találnom ilyet.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 25)

Ne erts felre, nem bantani akartalak, csak itt egy kicsit szkeptikusa valik az ember  Fel a fejel .


----------



## pitti (2005 Január 26)

benjamin írta:


> Én csak azt mondom, hogy fejlesztettem egy módszert,


Ha mukszik akkor mar gazdag vagy es minek kuncsaft utan jarni? :shock: 
Ha nem muxik akkor viszont kell a kuncsaft. :idea:


----------



## benjamin (2005 Január 26)

Nem értem ezt a logikát. Példával élve, ha én kifejlesztek egy új gyógyeszközt és keresek rá gyártót, akkor miért mondaná a gyártó, hogy „ha csakugyan jó lenne, akkor elkezdené ő maga gyártani és nem keresne meg engem”. 

Mondjuk, hogy a módszerem hoz 100%-ot és most van 1 millió Forintom, jövőre lesz belőle kettő, két év múlva 4, három év múlva 8, és még nem vagyok gazdag, pedig többet nyerek mint mások. 5 évig fejlesztettem, 2 évig teszteltem magyar, amerikai, cseh, izraeli, ausztrál, kanadai részvényekkel, fél éve csinálom és aki azt hiszi, hogy már gazdag vagyok, az nem realista. 5 év múlva már nem fogok senkit sem keresni, ez igaz. Aki öt év múlva azt mondja, hogy "látom, hogy gazdag vagy, tehát jó a módszered, hadd alkalmazzam", annak csak azt mondhatom, hogy "5 éve is jó volt, le is lehetett volna tesztelni, a hajó elment". 

Miért csak olyan agyában pattanhat ki jó ötlet, aki alapból gazdag???????
Ezt nem értem. 

Ha xy megörökölte a rózsadombi villát és eléd áll kiszállva a Mercedesből, hogy „van egy módszerem, add oda a pénzed, megduplázom”, akkor odaadod, mert látod, hogy gazdag?

Ha így működne a világ, akkor senkinek sem lenne jó elemzője, mert ha egy elemző tudna prognosztizálni, akkor ő magának csinálná és nem menne el egy brókercéghez dolgozni. 
De egy jó elemző elmegy egy brókercéghez, keres pénzt, majd önállósítja magát. De nem akkor lesz „jó” minősítésű, ha már önálló és gazdag, hanem a munkája alapján. 

Tudod, a tőzsde is ilyen. Ha van egy szegény cég jó ötlettel és Te veszel részvényt, akkor megsokszorozhatod a pénzed. Ha majd gazdag lesz a jó ötlete által és nem vettél részvényt korábban, akkor már kevesebbet nyerhetsz. Ezt láthatod is a tőzsde világában. 

Azaz a profik éppen azt valósítják meg, amitől mások félnek: a meggazdagodás folyamatába kapcsolódnak be, azt keresik, hogy kiből lesz gazdag és nem azt, hogy ki érte már el a gazdagságot.


----------



## Rezso (2005 Január 26)

Azt hiszem, elveszett a lenyeg.

Akinek nincs egy vasa sem, az ne olvassa tovabb. (ide tartozom en)
Aki nem akar tozsdezni, az sem. (Ez csocsike)
Aki nagyon ert a tozsdehez, az sem. (....)
Aki azon tori a fejet, hogy tozsdezne, de goze sincs, hogy hogyan kezdjen hozza, annak erdemes ezen toprengenie. 

Az illeto sajat maga kezelheti a penzet, amit nyer, az mind az ove, meg amit veszit, az is. Amit Benjamin ker, az csak az adat, hogy bejott a tipp vagy sem.
Azert persze Benjamin sem ma szuletett barany. Neki szuksege van ezekre az adatokra, hiszen ezek alapjan tudja a modszeret tokeletesiteni es a parametereit valtoztatgatni. Ahhoz, hogy megfelelo szorasu adatot kapjon, persze a paciensnek olyan tippet ad, ami esetleg nagyobb kockazatu annal, mint amit O maga felvallalna a sajat penzevel.  Persze ez a nagyobb kockazat akar nagyobb nyereseget is jelenthet. 

Es mint mondtam, en mar lattam ilyen modszert mukodni, tehat nem humbug.


----------



## benjamin (2005 Január 27)

Szia Rezso!
Igazad van, elveszett a lenyeg. 
Jol latod a dolgokat (hiszen testkozelben lattal ilyet). Csak egy temaban irnek kiegeszitest.
En ugyanazt az elorejelzest adom at a masiknak, amit en is hasznalok a sajat penzemre. Nem is tudnek mast, hiszen nalam (ahogyan irtam) egy napi elemzes 10 ora. 
Ujitasok kiprobalasara ott vannak az adatok, nem kell penzt kockaztatni a tesztjukre, sem nekem, sem masnak. A gep leteszteli. 

Kuncsaftbol, kiserleti feheregerbol tobbet keres az ember (minel tobb, annal jobb), en csak egyet kerestem (ezt meg az elejen irtam). 

Szerintem a legjobban ugy tudom bebizonyitani a ketkedoknek, hogy nem kiserleti feheregeret kerestem, hogy leirom, hogy hala Istennek, es hala a forumnak, hogy nem kell tovabb keresnem. 

Koszonom a forumnak a lehetoseget. 

Kedves Rezso!

Neked kulon is koszonom, hogy megertettel, kialltal a szandekom mellett. 

Minden jot!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 27)

MI van most? :shock: MOr megtette a koteleseget es mar itt is hagysz minket?
:roll: 
HAt mondhatom ez aztan a bucsu


----------



## benjamin (2005 Január 27)

Szia Melitta,

szó sincs arról, hogy itthagynálak Benneteket. Nagyon is halas vagyok Nektek, Neked, hogy lehetoseget kaptam. En csak azt akartam mondani, hogy az altalam nyitott topikban mar nem keresesi szandekkal szereplek.

Olvasni fogsz meg tolem, remelem, hogy en is segitsegere lehetek mas forumtagnak. 

Minden jot kivanok!

Viszontlatasra!


----------



## benjamin (2005 Június 8)

Sziasztok!

Akit érdekel, annak megadom a honlapom elérhetőségét a tőzsde kapcsán. 

http://www.goodforecast.com

Minden jót!


----------



## harzol (2009 Március 16)

Nagyon kár, hogy nincs itt semmi friss hozzászólás. Szívesen beszélgetnék róla.

Olvassa még valaki?


----------



## VAGAMO (2010 Szeptember 10)

egy kis iránymutató, nőt a munkanélküliségi ráta:

http://www.forexfactory.com/calendar.php?do=geteventinfo&day=2010-9-10&c=2
8%-ról 8,1%-ra


----------



## L-né (2010 November 13)

Kár, hogy eltűntél Benjamin. Igaz, már vagy 5 éve írtad a tőzsdei tapasztalataidat és ajánlottad fel segítségedet, jómagam új tagként csak most fértem hozzá. 5 év nagy idő, mi történt azóta veled, és a módszereddel?


----------

